# VIEW: 03 BLACKOUT SPEC-V



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, This is my 2003 Spec-V. I've owened the car since new and I still enjoy driving it everyday. I just finished installing my custom factory 17'' wheels, and a front lip spoiler.
Here are some pics...Let me know what you think. Thanks.

*ON THE STREET*









*FAVORITE PIC SO FAR*









*STANLEY PARK*









*ON THE SREET 2*












:fluffy:


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

HONESTLY ONE OF THE BEST B15 I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment. I guess I still love my Spec after 3 years, so I'm gonna keep at it!

There are some NEW daytime pics of my car at this link!!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

WOW... I JUST TOOK A LOOK AT THOSE PICS AND DAMN DUDE I LIKE I REALLY RELALY LIKE... THE THING I LIKED THE MOST WAS THE CUSTOM RIMS!! MAKES ME WANT TO GET A SPEC


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

xNISMOB14x said:


> WOW... I JUST TOOK A LOOK AT THOSE PICS AND DAMN DUDE I LIKE I REALLY RELALY LIKE... THE THING I LIKED THE MOST WAS THE CUSTOM RIMS!! MAKES ME WANT TO GET A SPEC



Thanks, I just put up some more recent pics I'm sure you'll like...first time I used my new tri-pod and it really made a difference!! Check it out at the same Cardomain link, the last 4 pics on page 10.


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

DayuMM, Man that is 1 Tastefully done Blackout Spec.... 

Nyce Job I love it....


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the ride man.. much props.. black on black.. the custom grill is sick too.. 

Did you get the rims painted? or you got them like that??


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

nice! must be a bi*ch to keep clean.


----------



## Sil06specv (Aug 4, 2009)

You did a good job picking the right color scheme. I really love the look of the car in all black. I wish they had not changed the front of the car in 05. Do you guys know of anyone who has retro fitted an 02-03 bumper on an 06?


----------



## Senku (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice car. If I were you then I'd add some eyelids to the headlights since they look a bit fat, but otherwise you've done a good job.


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice car! not seen any b15 in my country


----------



## momocars (Sep 1, 2009)

*Love them wheels*

Nice car the rims look really cool:woowoo:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

irul_2 said:


> Nice car! not seen any b15 in my country


B15 = N16 Sunny / Sentra


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

this looks extremely nice, gud work


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

IanH said:


> B15 = N16 Sunny / Sentra


Oic.. then N16 have an option to convert


----------

